# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Tab Request- "Golden Ticket" by The Stringdusters

## zachattack

I am extremely interested in getting tabs for this song and can't find them.  It was literally a big part of my decision to start the mandolin.  I would really like to start learning at least the intro (1st 60 or so seconds)

I truly appreciate any help I can get on this.

Here are links to the song and to a video:

http://music.thestringdusters.com/track/golden-ticket

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qmSZAkDg74


Thanks!!!

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Alright Zach, you owe me a big lobster tail the next time I come to Charleston. :Grin:  



Food for thought....  This is a very difficult piece.  Lots of possible pitfalls for the aspiring mandolinist in terms of pick direction, fingerings, shifting, etc.  You might want to get a few skype lessons with Jesse to sort out the particulars and make sure everything is working correctly...  it would also be awesome to get some face time and listen to/watch him play the tune.

Have fun working it up, take care.

----------

Bigtuna, 

mandolino maximus, 

TravNast, 

wadeyankey

----------


## zachattack

Jordan,

Seriously,  thank you so much for this.  I will definitely take your advice and the lessons were a great idea. 

We don't do lobster down here but it's a deal for some Frogmore stew- what the yankees call lowcountry boil.

Cheers,
Zach

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## danielpatrick

Hey Zach, I live in Charleston as well! Do you play around anywhere?

Dan

----------


## zachattack

Dan,

I don't have much time to play socially now (residency at MUSC), and I'm honestly not ready for anything but informal beginner jam anyway.  Right now, I just try to fit a few minutes in each night to play.  I hope that will change come Summer.  I am definitely interested to reach out to anybody in the Charleston scene. 

Zach

----------


## mandolino maximus

I'd briefly forgotten how much I like that song.  (I was in the front row at the concert on that second link.  Seen them with JC in IL, WI, OH, KY, TN, CO, NM wearing a Festy T-shirt and VA)  Some fine JC initiated mando monster songs no longer being played by him or the Stringdusters due to his departure:  40 West, Pronto, Magic #9 ...  all capable of breaking the fingers of mortal mando players and some of them good enough for Grammy nomination.

Now if I could just get Andy Hall to do the dobro part with me - we'd have one part down.

----------


## TravNast

Can you please do a few more infamous songs. I am obsessed with them and I cant stop playing Golden Ticket. Thank you so much for doing this!

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

Thanks Zach for the links I had never come across The String Dusters.  They are rather good.
Enjoyed listening to them for the first time today.

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

Oh heavens above I've now found the STEEL DRIVERS too through an associated link. Thanks again. Good one.

----------


## zachattack

Making slow progress.   Thanks again Jordan.

Mike- another recommendation if you like those 2.  Listen to album "stars and satellites" by trampled by turtles.

----------

Mike Steadfast-Ward

----------


## CES

Zach, sent you a pm.  Thanks for requesting this one, and, Jordan, thanks for posting it!!

----------

